# Neues Boot / Wie lang?



## Frankko (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor mir ein Aluboot bauen zu lassen.
Ich habe von der Werft einige Vorlagen bekommen. Zwei davon gefallen mir von der Bootsform und eins davon werde ich mir bis zum Ende des nächsten Jahres, bauen lassen.
Das Einsatzgebiet des Bootes, welches maximal (und nur eventuell) eine kleine Kabine (als Wetterschutz, nicht zum übernachten!!!) bekommen soll ist für die Ostsee geplant. 
Dort soll Driftfischen (pilken) auf Dorsch und ein bisschen Schleppfischen betrieben werden. 
An Bord sollen 2 Angler gut Platz finden. Im Notfall auch mal 3 Angler. Aber auch alleine möchte ich das Boot slippen und gut beherrschen können. Das ist mir sehr, sehr wichtig!

Die Seegängigkeit der angebotenen Boote steht nicht zur Debatte, diese ist zu 100% gegeben. Außerdem macht ab 4- 5Bf das Angeln sowieso keinen Spaß mehr und ich würde die Rückfahrt antreten.
*Nun zu meiner Frage, welches Boot ist für meine Belange das Bessere?*

*Boot A*: 6,25m x 2,35m  (Kasko 500Kg bis 120Ps motorisierbar)
*Boot B*: 4,93m x 2,02m  (Kasko 560Kg bis 150Ps motorisierbar)
Beide Boote haben eine Kielung von 17°.

Natürlich neigt man immer zu dem Längeren und größeren Boot, 
da dieses Stabiler und komfortabler in den Wellen liegt, 
Spurtreuer ist und 
naturgemäß auch mehr Platz bietet.
Aber ist das Größere immer das Bessere oder sind die von mir aufgeführten Punkte zu kurz gedacht?
Das Gewicht der Gespanne (Boote mit Motor auf den Trailern) wird nicht mehr als 1.200kg betragen. 
Also dürfte das Trailern (vom Gespann- Gewicht her) nicht das Problem darstellen, dann schon eher die Länge.

Also ihr erfahrenen Ostsee- Bootsfahrer äußert euch bitte zu meiner Frage. 
Wenn möglich mit einer Begründung eurer Ansicht.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Ganz klar das größere.Die Gründe hast du doch schon selber genannt.

Viel Spass dabei.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Hallo,
bevor ich dazu etwas sage, könntest du mal aufklären, warum das um 1,30m längere und 30cm breitere Boot 60 Kilo weniger wiegt, wie das andere kleinere?
Petri


----------



## schwedenklausi (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

schau mal hier :http://www.aluboote-aus-norwegen.de/

schwedenklausi


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Nimm Boot A ich habe ein 6,50m Boot mit einer kleinen Kabine.
Am Anfang kam es mir gross vor, jetzt könnte es noch einen Meter länger sein.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Wallerjocky (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Hi Frank
wie meine vorredner schon gesagt haben,nimm das grössere.
Du wirst schnell merken daß dir selbst auf dem grösseren bald der Platz ausgehen wird  und dann wirst du 2 mal bezahlen müssen.Ging mir auch so.
Lg Jocky und a guads neu's!


----------



## Udo561 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Hi,
ich denke da wie meine Vorredner auch , lieber das größere.
Allerdings vorausgesetzt das du den Platz dafür hast und auch mal so ein großes Boot zur "Probe" slippst.
Wenn du das alleine gehändelt bekommst , ok .
Ich sehe hier bei mir viele Bootsfahrer die gewisse Schwierigkeiten beim slippen haben.
Wichtig ist auch die Zufahrt zur Slippe , es gibt da Slippen 
da macht 1 Meter Bootsunterschied schon einen gehörigen Unterschied.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*



> Am Anfang kam es mir gross vor, jetzt könnte es noch einen Meter länger sein.



Da fällt mir dann immer der alte Yachtispruch ein:
"Eine Yacht ist IMMER einen Meter zu kurz..."...


----------



## Astarod (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Es kommt darauf an wie man es nutzen will,ich hatte vorher ein Aquatron 2000 sc.
Das war auch 6 m lang und 2,5 m breit.
Ich hätte einen Jeep gebraucht um damit an der Ostsee angeln gehen zu können!
Jetzt habe ich ein 4,30 langes und es ist perfekt für die Ostsee,ich brauch keine 5 Minuten zum slippen und selbst bei 4 Bft liegt es gut in den Wellen!
Es ist eben durch die Größe und des Gewichts viel handlicher!

Gruß
Asta


----------



## Frankko (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Danke für die Antworten.
Hmmmm? #c
Fast alle Bootsfahrer neigen zu dem größeren Boot. Oberflächlich betrachtet ist dies auch meine Entscheidung auf den ersten Blick gewesen.

*ABER: *
Alleine Trailern?
Alleine Beherrschen?
Übersichtlichkeit im Fahrbetrieb?
Außerdem habe ich nicht vor mehr als 2 Leute mit zu nehmen. 
(Nur im Not- und Ausnahmefall mal 4 Personen.) Im Standardfall möchte ich nur meinen Kumpel an Bord haben. Das reicht.

...und da dieses einige "ABER" und Zweifel zuviel sind und ich so viele Aspekte wie nur möglich abwägen möchte, habe ich hier diese Frage gestellt. 
Das ich zum Schluss selber entscheiden muss ist mir klar, aber warum sollte ich auf das gesammelte Wissen und die Erfahrungen der User hier im Angelboard verzichten.



@Dolfin 
Das kürzere Boot hat eine Innenverkleidung der Bordwand, welches es noch stabiler macht. (Dieser Bootstyp wird in Schottischen Häfen gerne als Arbeitsboot der Hafenmeisterei verwendet.) Die Gewichtsangabe ist also kein Irrtum.

@Astarod
Genau dein früheres Problem sind meine Bedenken. Du hast die Probleme auf den Punkt gebracht, welche ich nicht haben möchte.

@Udo561
An der Slippe in Kühlungsborn ist genug Platz.
Ein Slippen über den Strand kommt aus Gewichtsgründen nicht in Frage. Mein jetziges Gespann wiegt ca. 600kg und ist für 2 Personen kaum über den Strand (Sand) zu schieben.

@Schwedenklausi
Die Kaasboll- Boote kenne ich. Ich war auch schon in der Werft in Hamburg und habe mir die Produktion vor Ort angeschaut.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

O.K.
Nun sehe ich etwas klarer.
Das erste Kriterium, welches ich an ein hochseetüchtiges Boot anlegen würde, ist eine funktionierende Selbstlenzung. Eine, die auch in der Liegebox funktioniert.
Als zweites dann die Verwendung des Bootes. Wenn du auch echte Schleppangelei andenkst - Länge läuft. Für Pilk- oder Naturköderangelei ist das 5m Teil absolut ausreichend. Allerdings nicht für die Mitfahrt von 4 weiteren Erwachsenen. Es sei denn du willst Ausflugstouren machen.
Deiner Gewichtskalkulation stehe ich sehr skeptisch gegenüber.
Trailer 250 bis 300 Kilo
Motor der 100 PS Klasse 180 Kilo
Boot 560 Kilo
Das mach maximal noch 200 Kilo Zuladung. Zu wenig.
Petri


----------



## Frankko (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Moin
die Selbstlenzug funktioniert auch ohne Fahrt. Die Lenzöffnungen kann man, im Bedarfsfall, mit Klappen und einem Schraubverschluss verschließen.

Ist mit dem 5m- Boot ein Schleppangeln zu beschwerlich um daran Spaß zu haben?

Maximal 3 Angler, incl. meiner Person, sollten Platz haben. Standardausflüge: 1- 2 Angler.

Wie sieht eine realistische Gewichtskalkulation aus?


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Gewicht?
Meine Schale wiegt 890 Kilo. Habe einen 70er Suzuki 4takt und einen Doppelachstrailer.
Das tatsächliche Gesamtgewicht des vollausgerüsteten und mit Angelgerät und Benzin betankten Boote beträgt 2 Tonnen.
Ich habe allerdings auch ein "bischen" was gemacht. Relings, Bugspriet, Gerätebügel, Radar, Rettungsinsel - da kommt Gewicht zusammen.

Bei Schleppangeln kommt es darauf an, was du willst. Ein bischen die 10 Meterkante entlang - oder Rügenlachse? Oder Adlergrund auf Dorsch?

5 Meter sind für 2 bis 3 Mann beim normalen Angeln kein Problem.
Aber "Offshore" ist das schon etwas Rücksicht aufs Wetter angesagt. Ein 5m Boot ist sicher immer ausreichend, wenn ich losfahren kann, wenn das Wetter paßt. Wenn ich aber wochenlang im Voraus plane und dann von 15. bis 20 März "meine" Angeltour machen will, kann es passieren, das ich nicht rauskomme oder eben dann doch bei einer 4 fahren muß.

Noch ein Tip: Wenn du dir das Boot "bauen" läßt - dann laß dir gleich eine hydraulische Lenkung einbauen. Alles andere ist auf dauer Spielkram und behindert den weiteren Ausbau ( z.B. Autopilot)

Die Selbstlenzung sollte soweit über der Wasseroberfläche liegen, das du das Boot auch im Hafen abstellen kannt ohne das ein Starkregen deinen Kahn versenkt. 
Bei einem "custom made Boote" kann man ja so einiges berücksichtigen..

Petri


----------



## Frankko (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Jo, für mich kommt nur eine hydraulische Lenkung in Frage, auch wenn es ein bissel teurer ist.
Dafür habe ich schon zu viel über Probleme bei mechanischen Lenkungen gelesen, als dass ich anders denken würde. Die Bowdenzüge frieren wohl recht schnell ein.

Einen gebremsten 1,7to Trailer von Loulou oder Ohlmeier soll es werden. Ich hoffe mal, dass das eine gute Wahl ist.

Ich wohne wenige km von der Küste entfernt und kann, wenn das Wetter und die Arbeit passen, los. Hier habe ich hier eine schöne Küste und es zieht mich nicht nach Rügen.

Ein bisschen Mefos an der 5m- 15m Linie zu schleppen würde mir ausreichen. 
Ansonsten Dorsche mit Gummi jiggen und auch mal einen Plattfisch an der faulen Rute fangen. 
So der Plan.

Da du es schon ansprichst, was sollte man noch berücksichtigen? Jetzt nicht die 1.000 kleinen Dinge, die einem dann immer erst zu spät einfallen, nein ich meine Grundsätzliches.
Vielleicht habe ich ja was vergessen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Hallo,
klingt alles sehr vernünftig. Wenn du bei deinen Plänen bleibst, reicht das 5m sicher auch. Allerdings wärst du der erste Bootsbesitzer, der nach 3 oder 4 Jahren dann nicht die allseits gefürchtete "3-Fuß-Krankheit" bekommt.

Ich würde mir eine ordentliche Fischkiste ( groß, dicht und mit einer Zerhackerpumpe) einbauen lassen. Eine vernünftige Deckswaschanlage ( zum aufklarieren und Fische säubern ) wenn man eine gute Selbstlenzung hat, eine tolle Sache.
Laß genügend Lerrohre legen. Vom Steuerstand in jede Bootsecke ein 50er und vom Steuerstand zur Motorwanne ein 100er.
Bei einem fest eingebauten Innenboden eine guten Grundablaß ans Heck.
Gruß und Petri


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Allerdings wärst du der erste Bootsbesitzer, der nach 3 oder 4 Jahren dann nicht die allseits gefürchtete "3-Fuß-Krankheit" bekommt.




100% richtig- siehe Knurri #6
Und diese Krankheit ist richtig teuer- da kommt keine Krankenversicherung für auf!


----------



## greys (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

hallo ich habe ca. 45 jahre erfahrung im bootssport von 3m bis 14m.
hier ein paar tips die geben kann.
1.länge läuft--- breite bringt stabi.
2.mittelfahrstand zum stehen
3. bimini top für schlechtes wetter und ruten halterung
4. vorm fahrestand eine mini toilette/porta potti
durch den mittelfahrstand top begehbar ( zum anlegen usw.)
schau mal bei den amis nach
für mich ein opt. angel und fun boot ohne persenning.
zum reinigen einfach schlauch reinhalten und mit guten pumpen wieder über board.
grus greys


----------



## Frankko (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Vor der "3- Fuß- Krankheit" habe ich auch ein bisschen Angst. 
Eine Fischkiste mit Wasserzufuhr hatte ich geplant. (So was wie auf den US- Bass- Booten.) Aber eine richtig Große. 
Aber eine _*Zerhack- Pumpe*_??? Meinst du für die Fischabfälle?
Deckswaschanlage ist was Feines.
Leerrohre hätte ich in dieser Menge nicht vorgesehen. Werde ich aber machen lassen. Schaden kann es nicht.
Einen Außenborder habe ich wegen der Wartung geplant. Damit bin ich auch später noch flexibler.

Mini- WC. Ein ganz neuer Gedanke. 
Momentan wird ein Eimer für die Pinkelpausen genutzt.

Ich denke mal, dass ein Mittelfahrstand zum stehen eine gewisse Windanfälligkeit mit sich bringt. Wünschen würde ich mir schon so was. 

Da werde ich, nach Sammlung meiner Wünsche alles der Werft mitteilen und auf Machbarkeit prüfen lassen.

Keine Persenning macht auch Sinn. Daran hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

hört sich ja spannend an dein Projekt !
bin ja mal gespannt was bei rauskommt ...
denke nicht das ein kleiner Mittelfahrstand sooo windanfällig ist und wenn doch dann halt nen driftsack über board |rolleyes
so ganz ohne was , also kein Fahrstand, kein Spitzschutz o.ä. würd ich auf der Ostsee nicht mehr fahren wollen ...


----------



## volkerm (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Hallo Frank,

wie gut kennst Du die Sliprampe?
Musst Du da weit ins Wasser mit dem Trailer?
Wenn die Trommelbremsen Salzwasser kriegen...
Schon einmal über einen Dauer- Liegeplatz nachgedacht?

Ich habe schon viele Bootswechsel durch, billig war keiner, darum die Fragen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Frankko (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Auf Grund der Schäden, welche Randalierer|gr: anrichten können, möchte ich von einem Dauerliegeplatz absehen. Auch müsste ich das Unterwasserschiff anstreichen.
.....und dann die Diebstähle von Bootsmotoren..... nee, lieber keinen Dauerliegeplatz.

Die Slippe in Kühlungsborn ist recht steil. Im besten Fall bekommen die Räder kein Salzwasser ab.
Aber soweit ich weiß sind die Radnarben bei Ohlmeier Wasserdicht#c und man kann ja auch eine Radspüleinrichtung installieren lassen.

Aber nachgedacht hatte ich auch schon darüber.


----------



## volkerm (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Hallo Frank,

verständlich, und Deine Entscheidung.
Falls Du zum Trailerbau noch keine Entscheidung getroffen hast, hätte ich da jemanden an der Hand, der die Dinger custom-made zu guten Preisen baut.
Schick halt eine PN.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Frankko (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Danke Volkma.
Ist notiert.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Hallo Frank,
beide Boote, die du da im Auge hast, slippe ich nicht nur in Kübo, gebau wie mein Boot, ohne Wasserberührung durch die Reifen - und mein Boot liegt bei 1,5t. Es ist einfach eine Frage der richtigen Ausstattung des Trailers. Wasserdichte Naben sind ja ganz nett, das Wasser kommt aus den Naben nicht mehr raus... Die Bremsen bekommen aber trotztdem alles rein.
Bau dir lieber den Trailer anständig aus. Das ist so einfach - aber so wirkungsvoll.
Toilette habe ich in den ganzen Jahren eigentlich nicht gebraucht. Ich beginne meinen Morgen ruhig und habe meinen Körper im Griff. Die kleinen Geschäfte laufen sowieso anders.
Zum auspumpen einer Fischwanne solltest du eine Zerhackerpumpe vorsehen. Es sei denn, du baust diese Kiste so hoch, das der Auslauf richtig Gefälle hat und oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche rauskommt. Bodeneinbauten bekommst du ohne Pumpe nicht leer - und so ne normale Bilgepumpen macht schon mit kleiner Abfällen schlapp.
Petri


----------



## volkerm (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Zurück zum Trailer,

wenn Du ständig slippst, nur V- Quertraversen, damit der Kiel runterkommt.
Ordentliche Wellen für die Kielrollen, ich habe 16 mm.
Optimal dann noch Multi- Rollen, wie bei den Indespension- Trailern aus UK.
Und dann noch eine wirklich gute Zweigang- Winde.
Da gibt es auch zu viel Müll am Markt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Frankko (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Alles klar Dolfin, nun verstehe ich.
Ich werde wohl eine "Schwerkraft- Variante" bevorzugen. Wenn man dann noch mit der Deckswaschanlage nachspülen kann - was will man mehr?

Mein Loulou- Trailer hat eine Zentriervorrichtung und das Boot liegt recht tief. Ich mache beim Trailern teilweise die Räder nicht mal nass.

Zu Thema Zentriereinrichtungen habe ich im Netz tolle Teile von "OptiTrail" gesehen. 

Ansonsten sind Wipp- Einrichtungen wohl nicht die Schlechteste Lösung um nicht zu tief ins Wasser fahren zu müssen. Ein tolles Video zu diesem Thema habe ich bei "WarriorBoote" gesehen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Wippen oder Rollenbahnen.
Wenn du soweit bist, kannst du Fotos bekommen. Laß deinen Bootsbauer eine ordentliche Bugöse bauen, dann ist das alles kein Problem.
Eine Zentriereinrichtung brauchst du nicht wirklich.. Die ist dann nötig, wenn ich in Fließwasser slippe oder mit dem Boot auf den Trailer drauffahren will. An den meisten Anlagen an der Ostsee steigt man vorher aus dem Boot und holt es mit einem Tampen zur Anlaufrolle.
Gruß


----------



## Frankko (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Boot / Wie lang?*

Ich werde mich melden wenn ich soweit bin.


----------

